# 2021 Majek Reaper



## Capt. Russell O'Riley (Aug 10, 2016)

Well this one just became available..... Majek Reapers are hard to find and you can currently pick your choice of motors... either a Yamaha 250 SHO or the Mercury 300 Racing.

2021 Majek 24 Reaper with a 2021 Coastline Aluminum Trailer. This boat has the following upgrades:

Raised Pedestal with 60 Gallon Fuel Tank
Llebroc Custom Upholstery
PowderCoated Aluminum
Black Anodized Trailer with Black aluminum Rims
Tall Grab Rail

The ride is truly amazing. If you choose to go with the Yamaha SHO...Yamaha is offering up a rebate or an additional 2 years of warranty (customer choice) if purchased before 03/02/2021.


Give Russell or Chris a call at 361-994-0317 for more information. As always trade-ins are accepted and financing is available.


----------

